# front end loader



## arthur troscher (Jan 26, 2021)

will a front end loader on a yanmar fx32d fit on a yanmar 240


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Arthur, 

What loader and model number is on the FX32D now? If it's a Yanmar, that can be easily cross referenced.

Just to play it safe, are we talking a YM240 or a CB240 Yanmar? ? ? The first letters make a world of a difference now as Yanmar is REUSING numbers, but with a different prefix.


----------



## arthur troscher (Jan 26, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Arthur,
> 
> What loader and model number is on the FX32D now? If it's a Yanmar, that can be easily cross referenced.
> 
> Just to play it safe, are we talking a YM240 or a CB240 Yanmar? ? ? The first letters make a world of a difference now as Yanmar is REUSING numbers, but with a different prefix.


my loader is a Vteks H-D V3a and if I can't get my fx32d running then I was looking at a YM240 and move my loader to that unit


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

arthur troscher said:


> my loader is a Vteks H-D V3a and if I can't get my fx32d running then I was looking at a YM240 and move my loader to that unit


I have a slew of the OE Yanmar YFL manuals. But your FX32D uses a 3rd party FEL. With that said, You'll have to take many measurements and look are the lift controls for comparison. The flow rates of the hydraulic fluid between the machines is also to be considered.


----------



## arthur troscher (Jan 26, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I have a slew of the OE Yanmar YFL manuals. But your FX32D uses a 3rd party FEL. With that said, You'll have to take many measurements and look are the lift controls for comparison. The flow rates of the hydraulic fluid between the machines is also to be considered.


yes sir we will do that thank you for your input


----------

